# Manual/ Franks piping wood burning boiler



## brina (Jan 31, 2011)

Does any one have a owners manual for a Franks piping wood burning boiler? Having trouble w/ hooking up the plumbing! need diagrams or something.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 31, 2011)

brina said:
			
		

> Does any one have a owners manual for a Franks piping wood burning boiler? Having trouble w/ hooking up the plumbing! need diagrams or something.


If you post pictures we should be able to post some diagrams for you. Do not leave out the air intake flap, just to make sure this is correct also. This appeared to be just a conventional natural draft boiler on the Ebay boiler that I saw. I lost track, did you buy this off Ebay?, Randy


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 31, 2011)

Woot, I made a boiler!


----------



## brina (Feb 1, 2011)

Will do I will get some pics posted here with in the next couple of days. Yes it was bought  off Ebay from a guy in New Hampshire.  I guess he rebuilds them or something like that. My Husband would know more he was the won who did all the talking and purchasing.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 1, 2011)

When you do that we'll get on "Franks" for not giving you a manual with your boiler, lol./// That Ebay seller has a great rep. & seems to thouroughly go over his boilers, Randy


----------

